# When a Woman is Fed Up...



## hanifshootsphotos (Jul 28, 2014)

Usually when I travel for business I check the local Craigslist ads for Camera gear...and ran into this one for Columbus OH...according to the ad:

"...my wife was mad at me then she thrown them on the floor "







Here's the original advert:

http://columbus.en.craigslist.org/ele/4558812330.html

Ouch


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like he didn't use a protective filter on his lens, which might have prevented all that damage. 

Oh well, as they say, "Hell hath no fury like..."


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Jul 28, 2014)

Hah!


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2014)

Time for an upgrade to the 1DX ;D


----------



## distant.star (Jul 28, 2014)

.
Time to start referring to her as an ex-wife.


----------



## Joe M (Jul 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like he didn't use a protective filter on his lens, which might have prevented all that damage.


----------



## Joe M (Jul 28, 2014)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> Usually when I travel for business I check the local Craigslist ads for Camera gear...and ran into this one for Columbus OH...according to the ad:
> 
> "...my wife was mad at me then she thrown them on the floor "
> 
> ...


I say he should contact Roger and see if he could use any of the parts. What a shame.


----------



## infared (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahhhhh...ain't love grand!


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow.... she must be a brute.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 28, 2014)

As much as this is a golden opportunity for some ghoulish more or less-humour, I'll simply opine that a divorce seems imminent.

Jim


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 28, 2014)

Now we know what the insides look like, eh?

Looks like they'll be picking up the pieces of that relationship for quite some time....


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2014)

Man, I really feel for the poor fellow!
-r


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> As much as this is a golden opportunity for some ghoulish more or less-humour, I'll simply opine that a divorce seems imminent.
> 
> Jim



...and after the divorce he lived happily ever after with his shiny new 1Dx and an assortment of Ls. 

The end.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 28, 2014)

Menace said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > As much as this is a golden opportunity for some ghoulish more or less-humour, I'll simply opine that a divorce seems imminent.
> ...



To think, instead of engagement ring - wedding ring - suffering it could have been red ring, red ring, red ring... ;D

Jim


----------



## TexasBadger (Jul 28, 2014)

She sent him to "L" and back!


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 28, 2014)

Why jump to the conclusion that it was irrational? Maybe he deserved it.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Menace said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > As much as this is a golden opportunity for some ghoulish more or less-humour, I'll simply opine that a divorce seems imminent.
> ...



Think again. After alimony and child support... This guy will be spending nights gluing these pieces back together...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 28, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Why jump to the conclusion that it was irrational? Maybe he deserved it.


No man deserves this. This is more worst than having his wiiwii cut off :-\

The damages seem she slammed that combo more than one.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 28, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Think again. After alimony and child support... This guy will be spending nights gluing these pieces back together...



After seeing the parts in a bin, and then reading that comment, this is all I could think about.

http://www.starwarsuncut.com/empire/360
(I don't know anything about the project on the website, this is just the only clip I could find)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 28, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Time to start referring to her as an ex-wife.



hahahah


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Why jump to the conclusion that it was irrational? Maybe he deserved it.


 
I don't think partners in a relationship should treat eachother like that. I wouldn't except it, but my wife hates violence and will never do such a thing.


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Why jump to the conclusion that it was irrational? Maybe he deserved it.
> ...



Ha ha but seriously!

Don't get me wrong, I'm very attached to my Canon gear but I'm even MORE attached to my wiiwii!


----------



## Roo (Jul 28, 2014)

That'll buff out...

I guess it's not a good idea to bring out the camera when the wife says you lack focus...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I'd like to ask first "Russian Shot Putter?" 
I'd also like to add I've been caught up in one of these rows when I was about 15. Mother was worried about dad's health and he promised, as in swore blind he had quit smoking for the third time. 
She caught him again and a row ensued, first thing thrown at him with the words "you keep smoking you won't need this" was his alarm clock, the next thing to hand was the 70-210 FD fit lens, as it came towards me on the back swing "and if you can't walk you won't be able to use this" I removed it from her hand and she threw a handful of air. 
He quit smoking and died at 88 earlier this year. :'( :'( :'(
She loved him to the end and cared for him 'till his dying breath quite literally, holding his hand! :'(
So not every fit of pique is due to infidelity etc, some are from pure love and the thought of loosing him was breaking her heart! 
So I don't necessarily see a divorce in the guys future though I wouldn't rule it out! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## winglet (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## tron (Jul 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I'd like to ask first "Russian Shot Putter?"
> I'd also like to add I've been caught up in one of these rows when I was about 15. Mother was worried about dad's health and he promised, as in swore blind he had quit smoking for the third time.
> She caught him again and a row ensued, first thing thrown at him with the words "you keep smoking you won't need this" was his alarm clock, the next thing to hand was the 70-210 FD fit lens, as it came towards me on the back swing "and if you can't walk you won't be able to use this" I removed it from her hand and she threw a handful of air.
> ...


I am sorry for your loss, I lost my father at the same age 3 years ago


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I'd like to ask first "Russian Shot Putter?"
> I'd also like to add I've been caught up in one of these rows when I was about 15. Mother was worried about dad's health and he promised, as in swore blind he had quit smoking for the third time.
> She caught him again and a row ensued, first thing thrown at him with the words "you keep smoking you won't need this" was his alarm clock, the next thing to hand was the 70-210 FD fit lens, as it came towards me on the back swing "and if you can't walk you won't be able to use this" I removed it from her hand and she threw a handful of air.
> ...



Valvebounce, you should be a marriage councillor ! Maybe the 5D body had a 40 pancake on it when she smashed it, and the smashed zoom is the result of him wrapping it round her head.


----------



## sanj (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread has the best comments I have ever read on this forum. Brilliant!!


----------



## Markus D (Jul 28, 2014)

Step:
1. http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/C-33.aspx for your self, to calm down so to speak, then 
2. http://www.toolup.com/the-original-super-glue_sgh2_super-glue.aspx to fix it,
and if that fails,
3. https://www.extremelingerie.co.uk/
and
4. http://www.divinechocolate.com/uk/
until you get to the point when the $'s spent on your lady equals
5. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
getting a new one (camera or wife!!! take your pick)


----------



## infared (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh..I must have made a mistake...I thought that I logged on to Canon Rumors...but somehow I ended up at Dear Abbey???


----------



## slclick (Jul 28, 2014)

"Yeah, but you should see the other guy (gal)"


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2014)

Markus D said:


> Step:
> 1. http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/C-33.aspx for your self, to calm down so to speak, then
> 2. http://www.toolup.com/the-original-super-glue_sgh2_super-glue.aspx to fix it,
> and if that fails,
> ...



Was only going to click on one of the links above so I chose #3 ;D


----------



## Zv (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe she caught him taking pics of other women, presumably hotter looking ones. 

She must be some kinda monster with club feet, looks like she stomped on the screen a few times for good measure! 

To be honest I've had nightmares about my GF bashing up my gear after a fight. Scares the crap outta me as much as knives and scissors!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 28, 2014)

Not a good thing when your spouse/SO expresses anger/frustration with acts of violence.

I agree with the other posters. Time to separate and perhaps have a protective order in place.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe his wife works for Nikon, and she hates competition ... especially when the competition gets better image results. ;D


----------



## Besisika (Jul 28, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Why jump to the conclusion that it was irrational? Maybe he deserved it.
> ...


Maybe it is time for him to cool off. He might loose the wiiwii too. She seems to be stronger. He couldn't even protect his baby. 
But joke aside, I've seen cars and TVs in bad shape because of wives. Love is in the air!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 28, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



don't we all ;D


----------



## KacperP (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess he wasn't taking enough pictures of her. Plain and simple.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 28, 2014)

KacperP said:


> I guess he wasn't taking enough pictures of her. Plain and simple.


Or talking too much trashes when posing and directing! Who knows?


----------



## lw (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it only me, or does that camera look too damaged to have been simply thrown to the floor?

To break off the entire top of the camera housing would take some considerable force I would have thought.

She really would have had to thrown it quite hard I would think, not simply picked it up and dropped it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 28, 2014)

Reminds me of a country song, "The Day My X-Wife Met My Girlfriend- It Was the Worst Day of My Life". 

Here is the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMNzF9i8e4k

Enjoy, for it is better to be us than him.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 28, 2014)

And hopefully it is attached to you too, and will remain so!

sek



Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 28, 2014)

Hammer throw.

It would be interesting to follow up with him in a year to see his status.

Personally, I'd be gone. Even if I had done something wrong, I would fear for my life. Everyone has to sleep sometime.

sek



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I'd like to ask first "Russian Shot Putter?"
> I'd also like to add I've been caught up in one of these rows when I was about 15. Mother was worried about dad's health and he promised, as in swore blind he had quit smoking for the third time.
> She caught him again and a row ensued, first thing thrown at him with the words "you keep smoking you won't need this" was his alarm clock, the next thing to hand was the 70-210 FD fit lens, as it came towards me on the back swing "and if you can't walk you won't be able to use this" I removed it from her hand and she threw a handful of air.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like my X girlfriend. Seriously scary. 

I did the time without doing the crime. Got tired of doing the time and moved on to a non-abusive relationship, and life is great.

sek



Zv said:


> Maybe she caught him taking pics of other women, presumably hotter looking ones.
> 
> She must be some kinda monster with club feet, looks like she stomped on the screen a few times for good measure!
> 
> To be honest I've had nightmares about my GF bashing up my gear after a fight. Scares the crap outta me as much as knives and scissors!


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 29, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that some on this forum have been concerned about the potential for something like the behavior mentioned in the CL ad to occur in their own lives. I believe that anyone who does this type of destruction to their own or someone else's property in a fit of anger has serious anger and emotional issues. I'm not qualified to diagnose the specific ones, but the specifics don't matter.

What does matter is that this type of violence against property can easily escalate to violence against people. 

If anyone on this forum or anyone you know is with someone with this type of anger/emotional issues, please get out. Call a hotline, a friend, or the police. Protect yourself. The person doing this does not have emotional maturity but he or she may be great at manipulating your emotions. Do not let this person rationalize his or her behavior or blame it on you. This type of behavior is completely unacceptable. 

This book is on my reading list and comes highly recommend by a writer at the Washington Post: Gavin de Becker's The Gift of Fear and Other Survival Signals that Protect Us From Violence 

http://www.amazon.com/Other-Survival-Signals-Protect-Violence/dp/0440508835/ref=la_B001HCVD06_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406606619&sr=1-1


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 29, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> I am so sorry to hear that some on this forum have been concerned about the potential for something like the behavior mentioned in the CL ad to occur in their own lives. I believe that anyone who does this type of destruction to their own or someone else's property in a fit of anger has serious anger and emotional issues. I'm not qualified to diagnose the specific ones, but the specifics don't matter.
> 
> What does matter is that this type of violence against property can easily escalate to violence against people.
> 
> ...



Game set and match.

Jim


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

This is the stuff of my nightmares - and why I have insurance! 

I hope whatever, or _whoever_, he did was worth it ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL ;D


----------



## RGF (Aug 8, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Time to start referring to her as an ex-wife.


who is in jail


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 10, 2014)

winglet said:


>



ROTFLMAO ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

